# My posts moved to swap and sell



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

OK lately I have add a couple of my customs posts moved to the swap and sell page. _This has happened to a couple of others too .one who does not seam to post his stuff here anymore._ Now knowing 99% of the custom stuff I build goes up for sale on epay. Knowing I do build my customs to sell._Side note: The thrill of someone spending there hard earned money on my stuff(art) is just great. I have keep one of each of my resin bodies to someday build for myself._

Do you think I should just place my customs posts right to the swap and sell board as I do them. Should the link to your eBay







sales of your custom stuff (art) be allowed here? Can you say about you custom "If you want one of these too .Like the one I did here they are @#$$ each?"

here is one hank moved from here to the swap and sell board 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=109108

Good or bad please let your voice be heard here because this affects a lot of us who post things that are for *sale* But also their customs.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*My .02 cents worth*

Hi Kevin
I can see both yours and Hanks point of view on this. I deal with the same thing when I work the 1:1 car shows here in Daytona at the speedway. On the "show field" for sale signs are not allowed. If your car is for sale, it must be registered and put into the car corral. This same "rule" applys at 98% of all the larger 1:1 cars shows (GoodGuys, NSRA, etc) across the US. My thoughts would be, if you have a "new" custom and want to show it in the custom forum, show it with out saying "its available now" at (where ever, the S&S forum, epay, personal website, etc), then, when its "ready for production", post it in the "S&S" forum to let everyone know where, when, how much, etc. its going to be avaliable. I also cast bodys, and have tried to respect the "rules" here at HT. 

No matter what *anyone*, myself included, posts under "customs" someone is gonna ask the "big 3", how much, when are they available, and where can I get one. I guess one possible "solution" would be for anyone producing bodys, is when you post it in the "custom" forum is to put the "disclaimer";
_*This is my personal custom, and if/when they are ready for sale, please check the S&S forum for more info, Thank You.*_

*My hope is this could be an option for Hank to consider.* Its a very fine line for some guys who make bodys, myself included, on trying to get some "reaction" from the other racers/modelers on wheather they like/dislike a certain casting. 

If we must move our posts about "My Latest Creation" to the S&S forum, then that basically kills the "custom" forum, and I for one would hate to see that happen. I am sure others will chime in with their thoughts, and hopefully more/different possible "solutions" for this. 

The Hobby Talk HO forum's are one of the "busiest" forums on the net, bar none. And I for one want to thank Hank for giving all of us a place to gather, see each others work, ask/answer each other questions and just see whats "the latest" goings on, and I'm sure that somehow an agreement on how to handle this will be reached.

Best Regards
Larry Lype


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have no problem with anyone posting pictures. As soon as a link to eBay or a price is placed by the poster it no longer is for information only but is then an advertisement to sell. Items For Sale belong in the proper forum.

In the post I moved no one asked for a price or even if they were for sale belore the link to eBay was posted. As far as I can tell (or anyone else could) the pictures were posted with the intent to sale them.

If you wish to show off your work then feel free to post the pictures in the Customs forum. If you plan on putting on a price and selling them, then post them again in the Swap forum. That shouldn't be that hard to understand.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I know I read every post in every forum, so I'll see anything for sale. I think most of us here do.
In fact the "For sale/Trade" section is the first I check when I log in.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Hank.If someones asked any number of keyword questions about having any to sell .then posting here ,all sale info on that item is OK?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Generally I wouldn't have a problem with that and I only say that because once I would say yes that is OK it would come back to bite me somewhere. Not that I think you would do it but you wouldn't believe the things some have done in the past.

I had almost the same thing as we are talking about here happen a few years ago in the RC forums. I told the guy yes, if someone asked about a price that he could give it. Lo and behold he had one of his friends register just so he could post an item and then the next post was his friend asking "how much?"

So basically I would look at the context of the whole thread. If it was in informational thread and as a side someone happens to ask about selling it, then I have no problem with that. I know that doesn't seem a clear cut as you may like but we would like to keep all For Sale items in the Swap forum. We do understand that during the course of a thread that someone may ask about the cost to buy one.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Seems pretty cut & dried to me. Post here to say "hey, check this out. What do you guys think about these?"

Post on S&S to say "I've got these for sale".

Even if someone doesn't want to go to S&S, you can be PMed or emailed thru your profile info. 

No problem.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Seems pretty cut and dried to me too...if youre gonna post pics and actually talk modeling, swapping techniques and stuff for everyones betterment then it goes here. If the pics are posted and all the questions are ignored except for "how can I get these?" and "how much?" then it goes in swap and sell. Thats how I see it anyway.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, guys, here is my 1.25. If you don't care to see what I have to say, just scroll on by because you know I am probably talking about you and your practices and this will probably...undoubtably fall on deaf ears.

I have read and re-read the posts in this thread. There was something that just wasn't sitting right about the whole thing until Shadowracer commented.
All of you had parts of it, but Shadowracer hit the nail square.

When a caster takes a DC body and puts a post in it, clays it up and then boxes it up with some goo, it is not customizing. It is simply REPRODUCING. It is making little clones of someone else hard work and modeling skill. While it is in the goo, our wood-be customizer has several hours to kill, which affords he/she plenty of time to dream of all the money that they will make from this newest "custom" that no one will want anyway. "This is my new custom, buy one today!" The consumer is really very tired of seeing the same old thing done with the same poor attention to detail and quality.
It belongs in Swap & Sell.

Now, I get my hands on one of these little clones. If I chop it, channel it, or build a little interior, THEN it is a custom. If I flair the wheelwells, add a bugcatcher or little motor & pipes, THEN it is a custom. If I carve little parts in hope that I can make something move that never was intended to, or sweat a modification I am making (for fear of screwing it up)THEN it is a custom.
It belongs here in Modeling & Customizing.

Have you noticed that when a CUSTOMIZER shows off his latest creation, he never fails to say what he started with, who made it, or where an idea came from?
Have you noticed that certain casters are very closed mouthed when it comes to giving credit?
They have run out of ideas of their own so they steal the ideas of others. They don't ask to use an idea and they certainly won't give any credit where it is due. They lurk in wednesday night chat and use the ideas of others as their own and believe that it is ok just because they have rushed through the job (more poorly detailed castings) and put it on HT first. How sad. Why don't these casters join the chat? Why don't they contribute to the group like everyone else does? Do they feel that they are too good for the rest of us lowly customizers and casters? Possibly. Could it be that they have nothing of any real value to offer? Probably.
Well, all of us lowly customizers and casters have much to offer in the ways of ideas and knowledge. We have friendship too. We gladly share our ideas, thoughts and knowledge with those who ask. We are friends and know that this place is a group effort for fun and love of the hobby. If you do not wish to be a genuine part of this community that Hank has unselfishly provided us with, please leave. You might as well since you have already left us alone.

Where do these over inflated egos come from? Why are these people so self-important that they can not even bother to comment on someone elses wonderful custom? They KNOW who they are...and so does EVERYONE else by the lack of their comments in the custom threads. Again, so sad.

I said it before. These people have traded the love of modeling for the love of money and traded real freindship for inflated egos and self importance.....and that is truely the saddest thing of all.  



joez870


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello-

This thread has taken an interesting but relevant turn in the topic.

I applaud all the Gents posting-- some great comments and insight concerning when or what constitutes a custom, beside on when/where to post em’.

I also would like to thank Hank for giving his position and stating the policies of HT, and claifying them.
I am pretty much in agreement with all that’s been posted so far. Joe brings some interesting points to the table, and I’m particularly keen on LypeM’s post.

Larry, I am almost in total agreement- except a few points you made, which I differ with, and would like to comment on. 
You said the customs forum would be dead without resin posting. I truly don’t believe that. 

Resin casting as a hobby has been around for quite some time, but only in the last 4-5 years has it really taken off and become main-stream. Resins are great for what they are—which is most of the time (but not always or limited to) a knock-off of someone else’s work. That’s not to say it’s not work, to produce the casting, but it’s not producing the car. 

We a very fortunate to have some really helpful and knowledgeable casters here on the board. Their work cannot be denied as nothing short of brilliant. Roger Corrie comes to mind as does Claus Schepel Joez and Neal. These guys can do the best of both worlds.

Before the resin craze, all guys had were their determination and skills, with little or no after market custom support, beside maybe tires and aluminum wheels with a decal representing the mag spokes.

I, as many have, learned that way. If you refer to the Afx handbook in the customs section—it explains it quite well. There are several pics of customs, mates slaved over for hours with bodywork, and sanding, and fabrication. There is no mention of casting that I recall. In fact the nearest thing would be the guy who fashioned the Indy rocket body out of wood! 

This is all we started with, and while we (I) embrace resins as a great alternative—it can’t replace the labor one puts in to a modified body to put their own personal stamp on it. 

I do think there is room for both, and I think we would all loose if Hank were to divide the Customs forum into sub-forums containing customs in one and resins in the other. The subjects just need to be more defined in posting, and a little more common sense and descretion in posting, that’s all.

Secondly Larry, I try and read many- if not all posts. I think anything that is posted to gauge the reaction of someone to see if they are interested in purchasing, is not in the “essence” of custom work, but more with a business attitude—like a new car clinic. I feel if that is what the resin was contrived for—then (to me), it should go in the S&S. This is because you are not showcasing your skill for public scrutiny, you a gauging the public’s reaction to see if money can be made by producing the piece. It’s just not the same thing to me.

This, like all here, is just another view. 

Thank you for the opportunity to voice my opinion.  


Cheers..


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*My slots started right here on HT*

There is some great stuff here. Really seeing the way others think is a bonus.

Here is a little more info for you guys.

Lets talk about how the slot boards came to be. The slot guys (triple20 ,dammitman,mking ,22tall,noddaz ,EBasil ,GOOSE CHICKEN ,roadrner Plus a few others I am sorry I missed here) were posting about slots on the JL board. I was posting about Willys and making resin bodies for the diecast guys to place on the JL diecast chassis.
I.E.: Resin 33 Willys pickup and chopped top 33 Willys delivery and 33 Willys four door sedan. A few of the slot guys thought they could use my bodies on a slot chassis. So I sold them a few. Thinking putting them on slot car chassis would be cool. Having not seen my old slotcars in years I then picked up some slot chassis from our own mmoose (I have also bought molds from him) . At this time I met mtyoder and fell in love with his monster trucks. 

I Started my own line of garage slot body kits. Selling these just the way I always have here on hobbytalk right on the JL board and ebay







. Yip they require some modeling skill. I myself can build 4 or 5 nice cars from my bodies in one night. MOST of my stuff is what I call org artwork. I quickly became an ebay







 Powerseller selling a ton of my stuff. At this time JL came out with the JLTO cars and my bodies became more like work then fun. (I now only do these for a couple of months a year. ending very soon this year. I will be making more in the fall)
The level of "slot" posts jumped up fast. To relieve the post level the choice was made to start these slot boards. The modeling and custom forum was basically my baby. I even sponsored it for a super short time. The very first post here was one of my "check out my bodies threads ." These type of threads were never removed before now. My type of posts have never changed. As for amount of thread response I judge the success of a thread by the hits it gets. If over 100 people have checked it out. Then its put the word out about another cool body. I am a member of over a dozen slot email groups and only post my stuff here. *Because it feels like home.* 

I DONT respond to every post here. I do read them all. I am not a great typer or speller. Infact if it were not for spell check and the over an hour it took me to write this I would be lost. There is a ton of neat stuff here and I for one do not mind the "for sale" posts. Weather they are straight "buy me" or "what do you think of this "posts.

I for one have never been on the "chat night" thing. For some reason my computer will not let me on it. It wants me to download something to make it work. just never did it.


Then you have the "what resin and mold stuff do you use," threads. I never go there because my mold stuff is Dow m blue comes only in 5 gallon 50 LB tubs $500.00 each. I DONT use any thing else. I get my resin from the company that invented Alumilite Not from Alumilite. they only sell large amounts at a time. Again no use to you hobby guys. I have made resin pieces for local artist for 15 years and have pieces in all the local museums and the Smithsonian.

The JL 33 Willys couple sedan delivery and pickup were modeled off cars we own or have owned.

amount of sales I have in two months
bodies = around 300
custom built cars=around 150
fun=pricless
sold all over the World

*Big Kevin Masters "EBAY SELLER"*

*OWNER "POP CULTURE " Toys and collectibles in the old garage building *
*125 1/2 Harrison Street, Shipshewana Indiana. Open Tuesday and Wednesday and Saturday 10:00-5:00*
*Maker of great slot car bodies!*
*http://hometown.aol.com/bigkmotion/index.html*
*Son of famed Willys collector "Bob Masters".*
*http://www.hometown.aol.com/mrwillysgasser/willys.html*
*Founder "OLD TIME GASSERS" web site. *
*http://www.hometown.aol.com/OLDTIMEGASSERS/otg.html*
*Creator and owner of the "Big Kevin Presents " Willys web pages. *
*http://www.hometown.aol.com/mastersoftoys*
*Previous owner and part of the history of the "Ohio George" 33 Malco Gasser.*
*http://www.hometown.aol.com/mrwillysgasser/malco.html*
*Previous owner, driver and part of the history of "Virg Cates 'World Champion Willys*
*http://www.hometown.aol.com/bigkmotion2/myhomepage/index.html*
_*plus lots more good stuff boy I love cars!*_

*Son of world famous Native American artist Mary Masters*
*www.marymasters.com*


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

mrwillysgasser said:


> (I now only do these for a couple of months a year .ending very soon)


 





amazing........












I give up.......













Cheers..


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Hank & Boss
Hank, I want to thank you for providing this great forum for the guys here! It is a great resource for all kinds of info! I have enjoyed it, and will come back and visit, but due to several very nasty emails about my posts, I feel that my posts are no longer welcome by some of the other "post police" here. 

Boss, I guess you feel I have never "helped" anyone here, and thats just not right. Not to worry, since there are so many "professionals" posting their "original" works, and I never claimed anything I have ever made was an "original hand carved model by me", I'll not post anymore of my "substandard" works, that by the way are HEAVILY modified. I'm sorry that you feel my works is just for "gauging sales reaction", as I have NOT SOLD ONE DAMNED BODY here or anywhere else! I make what I like, and if others like it, great, and if they dont, thats OK with me too. This will be my last post on this, or any other here, as I dont want to "upset" the "pros". *Everyone, just keep in mine one thing; These are just childrens TOY CARS, PERIOD! Quit taking them so damned seriously!*

And to the 5 others who sent me the nasty/vulgar emails, those will be replied to off forum. You are the ones with the problem, not me.

Larry


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Larry, I'm sorry (and surprised) you've had some bad experiences here. Most of the folks here, including me, consider you to be one of the stand up guys on the board. Please don't stop posting.

To everyone: THIS BOARD IS TOO GOOD TO BE REDUCED TO THE POLITICAL CRAP THAT TAINTS SO MANY OF THE OTHER BOARDS.

I'm not a caster. I don't know resin from Shinola. I have nothing to gain or lose with this issue. I myself enjoy seeing everyones customs and molded bodies, and it inspires me to give it a whirl sometime in the future. I don't care one way or the other whether a casting is original or not...I just think they're cool. It'd be a bummer for people to quit posting because of politics.

I beg those of you who have issues to please work them out. 

Please?

Trev


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Larry-

 

Please don't take what I said in the wrong context! 

I was not referring to you personally in any way! 
I only made those 2 remarks on what you posted! I've never inferred you've not been a plus to the board. 
I didn't say your work was sub-standard. 
I didn't imply you hand-made any body. I was pointing out what was in the Aurora handbook--that was all.
On the gauging reaction point--I was saying the implyed thought for posting should be to share, not for profit. I did not single you out or even referr to your work. I just commented on the way you said it in the post. I did not say I "felt" that way about your work.

Larry, there seems to be a lot of mis-read info in my former post--please re-read my note and see that none of it was directed at you, or your work.

I know nothing about emails or Pm's to you, Larry.

Please think about all that is trying to be accomplished here. No-one wants anyone to leave. I think everyone has thier own ideas how this place should run. I think we all should just follow Hanks advice, and stick to the rules. 
Anyone who feels they should leave is making their own choice with what they've Interpreted here. Nobody should just up and go, without having all the facts straight.

Larry, we've got along fine in the past and would like to continue to do so. I really would like you to reconsider and stay. I think if you are basing your deffection on my remarks, I need to clarify that I enjoy your posts here, and I think we would all be at a loss if you left. I don't want to be the one that drove you away and if you feel it is so--please let's talk. Pm me if you like.  
This really needs to be addressed and sorted out.

Please rethink your decision, Larry. From what I've heard, you are very well liked here and so is your work. We (including yourself) will all suffer more from your departure- than you staying and sharing the hobby that brought all together here in the first place. 

Cheers..


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Larry DONT leave.







 Please keep posting. DONT let them get to you man. Use your ignore button very satisfying







LOL

OK guys are we still being constructive here.

And for the record The first page here would be pretty empty right now if all posts were held to the letter of the HT rules.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

If we kept to the rules I seriously doubt the first page would be empty.

I don't think the rule governs when to post--just what and where to post.

Another view.....that's all


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I had been wondering if we needed a PBM thread (piss, bitch, moan)....now i am sure that it would be the worst thing in the world......
Time to move on, gentlemen and get on with this wonderfull hobby? 
Here is an Olive branch, gentlemen!


----------



## HEADBANGER (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been a lurker on this board since day one and have just recently started posting some, I really don't have much to offer, but really enjoy asking questions and have considered maybe doing some resin casting in the future, I have really learned alot from reading which will help with the hands on experience I will need to aquire. I really enjoy seeing what ALL of you have been working on and reading the comments about them (always good), I do appreciate the comments and answers I have gotten from numerous people! LARRY YOU ARE ONE OF THEM AND WITHOUT YOU THIS PLACE WOULD FEEL EMPTY!!!!!! Like I said I've been a lurker since day one and love the way
people treat others and for the life of me I CAN'T believe how this thread got out of
control like this, this is the first negative thread I've ever seen here. GUYS, Larry is right these are just toys that we ALL enjoy. Larry again, ignore the negative emails 
and hang around with us! WE LOVE YA MAN!!!!! I have to go now my 8 year old daughter is getting off the bus and we have to have a funeral and bury Goldie her goldfish of 2 years. 
PEACE 
Steve


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I thought I’d just pop in and maybe lend a few words from an “outsiders” point of view on this. I can understand both sides for the recasting subject and it really is a hard call.

Over the years I have “scratch built” a lot of things, from models to electronics to RC stuff. Since I am mainly into RC now I can give the RC view in that we see very little of that any more. For whatever reason very very few people scratch build anything any more. Wither it’s because people don’t have time, they have too much money or if it’s just the “new generation” doesn’t have the pacents for it, most just buy “hop ups” and bolt it on.

Do I get mad at them because they don’t do it? No. I may suggest that they try something but most just don’t seem interested… it’s their loss not mine… they don’t know the fun they are missing. So be it, I’m not going to lose any sleep over it.

Revisiting the recasting (and reselling) issue, I personally would tend to think of them not as customs, but classic stock items or reissues. But then this feeling deep down inside of me also tends to dislike any type of reissue without proper permission from the original creator. I think this goes back to the many times that my own personal hard work (articles, reviews, etc.) was stolen from my web sites and published elsewhere without anyone even having the courtesy to ask if they could. It seems the Internet has lowered peoples regard for others IP (Intellectual Property) and copyrights.

On the other hand reissues of classic, no longer available items, does give a chance for those that never a chance to own an original to have one. But I’m still not sure that outweighs the obligation to the original creator. We could even look at it as are the Johnny Lightning slot cars really something new or are they just reissues of classic designs that allow us to have a piece of history? The main difference here is the PM has gotten the proper permissions to reproduce them.

As a somewhat off topic addition, I do hold IP and copyright in very high esteem. Anything you will ever see me copy to the forums I have gotten permission to do so before I reposted it. I feel so strong about it that I currently have a multi-million $ suit against a company that I feel has incorrectly used my copyrighted material… it’s been 3+ years now but I will see it to it’s conclusion.

I know, this may seem like a long rambling post but it is a complex issue. I don’t foresee any of my personal opinions forcing any changes here (other then the Swap and Sell issue). There is a need for reissues in the market but I also can not be responsible for the legality of items sold on the Swap and Sell. I have no desire to, nor the time or means to, investigate each and every item sold and have to count on the marketplace to decide that.

That means you are the marketplace. If you don’t like something, don’t read it. You have tools available to you here that allow you to “ignore”. Use it and allow those that are interested to enjoy what you don’t. Pissing and moaning in public is enjoyable to no one.

I have a strong desire to close this thread but am not sure it is the right time to do so. Sometimes things just need to get hashed out to make them better. I tend to allow things to run their course rather then force closure... but that has also backfired when I let things run too long. We'll leave it open for now and I'll peek in now and then to see if we can all come to, if nothing else, an uneasy truce.

I'm going to click "reply"... I may be sorry for doing so


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Can't we all just get along.. Laugh a little guys and Larry if you leave I will hunt down those resposible and smash thier tjets..lol.. Smile guys its suppose to be fun...


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Smash my Tjets???...I have your address...and you have F1s......lots and lots of shiny F1s......:devil:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

any tyco F1's??  LOL


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Larry, Those must be some E-Mails as I cannot understand why you are considering such drastic steps. I enjoy seeing your customs and yet I don't ever see you hyping your bodies as for sale as the main perpetrator does... the reason this thread started. Kevin, I'm not sure why you are offended by having something that you have for sale being moved to the swap and sell section??? As for someone E-Mailing another member with anything other than kind words, I have to ask why do you have to burn bridges that someday you may need to cross. Apparently the perpetually offended are here too! Get over it!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*And now back to our regularly scheduled programming....*

Hi Gang
Now that I have been in contact with my new "fan club" (the guys who sent those vulgar emails), and as far as I am concerned, the threats and vulgar emails are over. I have been in email contact with Kevin, Phil, and Hank, all in a positive light, and now everyone is on the same page with the email situation. One other has gotten the same "fan mail" that I did, and thats just plain wrong also! Lets get back to havin fun with our lil HO cars, and quit taking them so seriously! Like the sign I have hangin' behind my track in the garage says, 

*"IF YOUR GONNA BITCH, GO HOME!" * You 5 and I both know who you and where are.........

Larry


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

rodstrguy said:


> Larry, Those must be some E-mails as I cannot understand why you are considering such drastic steps. I enjoy seeing your customs and yet I don't ever see you hyping your bodies as for sale as the main perpetrator does ... the reason this thread started. Kevin, I'm not sure why you are offended by having something that you have for sale being moved to the swap and sell section??? As for someone E-mailing another member with anything other than kind words, I have to ask why do you have to burn bridges that someday you may need to cross. Apparently the perpetually offended are here too! Get over it!


 
Rodstrguy please DONT take this as a flame. I want to stress I DONT get mad over toys. I am just adding more info.

Did you read the moved post? more info then for sale. For SURE! No offer to sell when removed. I just had a link to ebay added at the bottom of one of the many posts. I did post at last minute "bid now for free shipping" in the last hour of the auction and removed it when auction ended. Car did sell to a ht member off ebay. By the "rules" this was pushing it but again years of free posting with no moderation. 

The other moved post was an offer JUST for the model board guys. It said that clearly. Moved to the swap and sell board. No biggie just different then I am used to.

Main perpetrator? For something I have been doing since day one. That's years dude. Take a look around this place is full of bodies being sold and traded. I plan on posting ALL my stuff to the swap and sell board.

Again I say you DONT like someone's way of posting use the tool provided to you and hit that ignore button .YOU could not be reading this post right now.:roll:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> any tyco F1's??  LOL


 a Ton of both. want to come over and help me snap front wings off in turn 3?

Dave


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello once more 

Thank you Hank for the quick response and keeping an eye on our backs.

I am in total agreement with the last several posts. 

I will add, that although I really enjoy this place and everyone’s (yes, everyone’s) contribution, If I voice my opinion and it is taken out of context, I relish the opportunity to clear the air and expect replies for or against my opinions. 
This is part of a free public forum with unpublished rules that pertain to ettiquette, compassion, understanding and reflection. They are unspoken –but are universally accepted as just “being right”.
Private notes with comments are not productive. They are like secrets—whispers of feelings told only in private, because they are either afraid the lie will be brought public, or they will wave to fend their remarks with pubic response or rebuttal.

I don’t buy in to the “ignore” button either.
Yes it is an option for some. 

But really—if I get into a tizzy-- do I really want to block those posts from then on? I’m sure some threads won’t make sense with the “pauses” in them. I would rather read the views stated and pass with no comment.
Again, this is just my opinion, but I think anyone who has to use a button to hide info from somebody else is quite shallow, can’t address their problems publicly, and has a hard time facing reality. 

I am not trying to incite any more trouble. In fact, as Hank pointed out, unless things are hashed out publicly and with respect, he has no other recourse but to close the thread.

If anyone here feels uncomfortable or singled out—there must be a reason.
Perhaps that party knows that they are in the wrong, or maybe the reason is they brought it on themselves without for-sight in their actions. It would make sense for a guilty reaction.
I would like to think- whether my opinions are pro or con—I would still be a part of the Hobby-Talk community-- and would get the respect I try and show others in doing so.
I would also like to feel like I am welcome and not regulated to an “ignore button”.

If this were the case I would gracefully move on.


I do know that man is known as a curious sort-- 
So, I don’t think for one minute, that a member won’t come in as a guest, and read what I’ve posted anyway. Nobody is gonna’ let somebody get away with anything that could pertain to them without checking it out. 

Believe that.
Thanks for the stimulating posts, and thanks to all who took the time to hash the reality out of all this.

Good nite..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I may have to make an apology here as I think I know where some of the confusion comes from in the moving of posts.

As the Admin of HobbyTalk I have full control of the site. I also have one Super Moderator on HobbyTalk that full moderator powers on all forums on HobbyTalk. When someone reports a post, I get an email, the Super Moderator gets and email and if the is a moderator of the forum where the reported post is located, they get an email.

I moved the last post that brought up the thread we are now posting in but it looks like my Super Mod may have moved the previous post. The Super Mod is a trusted friend of mine that has been on our forums almost since they were created over 10 years ago. We are on the same page on how things are handled and I will not question his decision to move the other post. While he may not have taken the amount of time to read the full thread before moving it, it is pretty much if an item is being offered for sale it’s gonna be moved.

But you also have to understand the constant battle we fight to keep Swap and Sell posts out of the regular discussion forums. I would say that we move or edit at least a dozen a week. In the vast majority of cases I edit the post deleting what they posted with a “post in the proper forum” message and I lock the thread. Some examples are at
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=109199
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=108988
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=108195
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=107191

While this may seem harsh, if I don’t edit out what they post they have accomplished what they set out to do, advertise in the discussion forums and will continue to do so in later posts. By deleting what they posted, they are forced to post in the correct forum if they want to get exposure for their item they are selling. In these cases the posts were not edited, just moved.

So maybe I can see why there may be a little confusion but you also have to understand what we have to handle on a daily basis and why we have to treat everyone as evenly as possible. If you let one person do it then we get the “hey, you let so-and-so do it, why can’t I?” questions… and I don’t have a good answer for that.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

As boss9 said, Ignore is a cop out, I do not get offended when someone has a differing opinion. Kevin, the second you put "don't take this as a flame" I know that is exactly what it is. Yes, you have posted many other posts with info to sell cars, I've read them for years "DUDE". That does not bother me, this is a semi-free country, but what is the problem with following the rules and not trying to justify why it is so tuff to do just that?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks to all who posted here good and bad .


----------

